
Bill Gates tops Jeff Bezos as richest person in the world - belltaco
https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/15/tech/bill-gates-jeff-bezos-richest-person/index.html
======
mcsoft
Apparently, the US Department of Defense determines the richest person in the
world.

